
Thomas all set to appeal the $220,000 RIAA payment - gibsonf1
http://www.gadgetell.com/2007/10/thomas-all-set-to-appeal-the-220000-riaa-payment/
======
gscott
This is a bad idea, it isn't precedent until a higher court affirms the lower
court ruling. So she is screwing everyone with her poor case. Let someone come
along with a stronger case and appeal it with more chance of it being sent
down to the lower court.

